# What does HF think of this guy



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

oops heres his info
12 year old 17hands black standardbred gelding. Has done lots of trails, bridges, water. Performed in Cloverdale rodeo this year on grand entry team. Too big for that level of activity and I don't want to injure him. Anyone can ride, have had my young autistic son ride him. Hauls, baths, good for farrier. Does not need to be shod, has big hard hooves. Utd on shots and worming. Good home is a must. Photos taken today. toby is being handled by my 10 yr old son.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks like a good, solid, using horse and an absolute sweetheart. I'd say he's definitely worth a look.

And there's no such thing as "too big for that level of activity," as it says in the ad. That's just ridiculous. If that were true, the majority of warmbloods competing in Grand Prix level jumping and eventing wouldn't be there (the majority of them are +/-17hh).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can only tell by going to see him and ride him. If you like him have a PPE done
As for the height - well he'll cost you more to feed than a 15.2 and not so easy to get back on if you need to dismount on a trail but other than that I wouldn't worry


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need to check your emotions at the door. This is exactly how people end up with non suitable horses. 
If you like him go look at him, test drive him, then go look at a minimum of 2 preferable more similar horses before deciding. THEN get a PPE and a second opinion.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Yupp...I see a lot of people fall in love with a horse that will end up sitting around doing nothing and eating money.

Sure, you may really like him...but will you use him and does he suit your needs?


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

He's a handsome gent I see maybe some kind of swelling/bump right above his RF fetlock and maybe he toes out on LF, though the pics are far from ideal to judge reliably. Hock angles are a bit wide for my taste making his hind legs rather straight. Otherwise, he has the great bone of a STB, well-set neck on a big decent shoulder, great feet, and a pleasing outline. I'd definitely go see him, and see if he's got comfortable gaits for trail riding.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

for myself i was looking at the fact that 1) hed be a great trail horse. 2) i could start to learn to jump (im only going to jump a 2 footer thats it im not a fan of heights. 3) i could use him for therapy for myself since i do have panic and anxiety attacks. 4) my mom could ride him and some of my non horsie friends (if i can find a ladder EHEHEHE 17hh ive never even been on a horse that big nor has she haha) and 5) concidering the owners have a son with autism he would be a great therapy for my moms 12 year old client who has a huge range of disablities. My very close friend actually knows this horse she knows who bred him and she says that i would do very well on him... Realy all im trying to do is find a horse that can carry my fat butt around can handle the fact that im not perfect at all and that will teach me to teach myself to be better and not to be afraid and give up my anxiety of letting go of control and just to relax enjoy life. 
.. My issue with him is that hes soooooooooo big and im terrified of hights LOL i cant even stand on a mounting block thinkin im gunna fall off.... sorry if i sound like an idiot atm.... i have a friend who just got her own horse and has absolutly no health knowledge or anything she only can ride -_- nd shes bragging and bragging its getting kinda annoying and im feelin lonely since i dont have anything lol im just borrowin a horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

17 hands is a LOT of horse. They can be very difficult to get on without something to stand on. I have a hard time getting on my guy who's only 16.2 (<<in my avatar).

If you think you can deal with the height issue, then go try him out. A gentle horse is worth owning, even if he is a bit difficult to manage size wise (ask me how I know that LOL:wink.


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

He is an attractive looking horse, you would have to see him in person and meet the people. Craisglist ads are hit or miss, and people tend to leave out details, especially since the ad is not too detailed. As for conformation, I am not crazy about the angle of his hip and his back is a bit long - but I am a better judge of QHs and not warmbloods! Go have a look at him - but as Joe4d said, go into the meeting with a clear mind.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

okie :} thank you every one im realy tryin to gain the knowledge of what i need to look for when i do get a horse.. the height thing might be an issue lol as even getting on bailey who is only 16 hh i have a hard time getting on if i dont find something to get up with lol my hip doesnt move up high nor does it like to twist when im mouting from the ground i was hit by a car a few years ago and it messed my hip up so when i try to get on a taller horse such as bailey from the ground i actually pop my hip out and i need to sit in the saddle for a good 20 mins just to massage my hip back into place lol and im only 20!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Knowing now that you have an issue with heights and getting on tall horses, I'd pass on this boy. As smrobs said, that is A LOT of horse. I'm 5'7" and my boy is (currently) 16.2hh. Out on the trail, my face is pretty much right at the right level for every single branch we come across. For an example, I was on a trail ride with two of my friends once and we were kind of blazing our own trail (we weren't lost, exactly, but we did lose the trail). My one friend was 5'6" on a 15.1hh gelding and my other friend was 5'4" on a 16hh gelding. Aires was 16hh at the time. We passed this tree and both my friends made it under the lowest branch without ducking. I, on the other hand, got slapped and scraped across the face by said branch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

ive done that too on bailey shes barely 16hh and the trails i like to go on i have to duck so low that my back still hits the trees lol... hopefully i can find somehing like that black gelding that is a bit smaller and has a tiny bit more spark im not a newbie but im still learning and tryin my best to overcome my fears (wich isnt easy when u are like an arab but in human form lol im very spooky)oh well hopefully maybe my one and only dream will come true eventually


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It'll happen when you're not really looking for it. I went in to my old barn looking to lease and ended up buying my gelding instead. He's my horsey soulmate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Drafty, then. You'd likely be better off finding something a lot smaller. Personally, I really like horses right around 14-15 hands. They are small enough to be handy but big enough to be strong. I just got stuck with my guy and am trying to make the best of it LOL.

Buying though? Nope. I will not purposefully buy a riding horse this tall.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I LOVE my 17 HH horse. She's just SO much to love. And her big drafty trot is wonderful. I can indeed mount her from the ground (I'm 5'4") -but HECK if I look funny doing it! Haul leg up, hop a few times, scramble up. I've not yet tried it with my new saddle, which doesn't have a saddle horn... so I'll have to see how that goes. 

I might be alone here but I absolutely love big horses. It's a lot of horse to handle, they eat more, you need a bigger trailer, yes - but riding them is fantastic. 

Go check the horse out. See if you like him. Bring an UNBIASED friend who can tell you any faults, and try to decide without any emotion pushing the decision making process. And good luck, he's a GORGEOUS horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Shoebox said:


> I might be alone here but I absolutely love big horses. It's a lot of horse to handle, they eat more, you need a bigger trailer, yes - but riding them is fantastic.


You're not alone in loving big horses. I adore my big guy (who should end up right around 16.3-17hh). However, the OP has stated that she has a severe fear of heights and has trouble mounting a 16hh horse from a mounting block sometimes. Doesn't sound like a 17hh horse would be a good match for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

he is a cute boy oh well :/


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You're not alone in loving big horses. I adore my big guy (who should end up right around 16.3-17hh). However, the OP has stated that she has a severe fear of heights and has trouble mounting a 16hh horse from a mounting block sometimes. Doesn't sound like a 17hh horse would be a good match for her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooh, I missed the severe fear of heights. Then yeah, stick to a shorter horse. Maybe someday you can work your way up to a big gorgeous boy like this one


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Now he may be to big for rodeo type stuff. A few barrel racers have told me that taller horses can have joint issues from some of the speed events. Jumping is different than turning around a barrel at full blast.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you should go look but not fall in love before you go 

Personally, I would not pass based on height alone. But you should definitely look at and ride a few horses before you get your heart set on this one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdale lover (Aug 6, 2013)

Reminds me of black beauty:thumbsup: gorgeous looking.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

lol i always seem to go for the black horses


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> _You need to check your emotions at the door._ This is exactly how people end up with non suitable horses.
> If you like him go look at him, test drive him, then go look at a minimum of 2 preferable more similar horses before deciding. THEN get a PPE *and a second opinion.*


ditto on that


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

hopefully he will still be around by the time i actually start looking for a horse


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

He is the most stunning colour and could well be perfect for you but these are the main flaws i see in him conformation wise. He looks to have quite a straight hind end, his cannons could be shorter, could possible do with more reach of neck, his head is a bit big and in one picture it looks like he dishes out a bit. But Im no expert and still there is no reason why he couldn't to what you want him to with him sounds lik he has a great temperment and again LOVE his colour. You should go see him and if he is a good ride well then who knows... Good luck


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

If you are afraid of heights but still want a good stirdy horse with a good temperment why not go for a welsh pony. They were bred to carry sheperds and sheep up hard rocky mountains. They have amazing feet the majority are the sweetest kindest pony you could come across. They are split into for sections A's and B's are really childrens riding ponies. A's are the smallest though are a really stirdy and stocky build and would be able to carry and adult. B's are a finer breed and there max height is 13.2. C's and D's are the largest and strongest breed a C's max height is 13.2 but they are built so stong you would barely notice. D's are the largest and are stocky like the A and C. Most welsh ponies have an amazing jump and really comfy paces so it might be worth your while just researching them. I will attach some pictures of all the different sections below but in your case i would advise researching more the C's and D's rather that the smaller A's and B's


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i would squish a welsh im way to fat im even afraid to ride Spirit who was 14'3 i thought i was gunna break her


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

welsh section A : https://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&....dukeshill.com%2FOther%2520ponies.htm;433;405

Wesh section B: https://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&...red.com%2Frhoson%2520anja%2520eng.htm;450;319

Welsh section C: https://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&...otography.com%2Fhorse-photography.php;500;375

Welsh Section D:https://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&...tholwch.webs.com%2F2005showspage1.htm;380;266

Now you may find them to cobby for your liking but in my experiances with them they are the safest sweetest ponies with an incredible jump great for trail rides with such hard feet. You dont need to shoe them and because you have so much beneath you and infront of you when riding and jumping you feel sooo safe. But as i said you may find the bigger versions too stocky or whatever but at least you know about them now  good luck finding your perfect pony


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

you wouldnt squish any welsh because they are so strong. As i said they were bred to carry two shepards and a sheep up and down mountains. But height wise D's have no max height so you could get a 17hh welsh D and they are quite stocky.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i love stocky horses my dream breed would be a 14hh Gypsy Vanner. i didnt know welsh's got to be 17hh i thought they where only like 14hh at the most. :} thank you for informing me. i do love learning


----------

